
Cow Dung Goes High Design - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/29/t-magazine/cow-poop-design-museum-castelbosco-farm.html
======
kamakazizuru
I'm not quite sure what is new about any of this? Being practiced in several
parts of India for decades if not longer.

~~~
endswapper
The piece makes clear, "AS LONG AS THERE have been people living in proximity
to cows, there have been people making use of their waste."

What's new, and interesting, is that the conversation is about the practical
benefits, over the "ugliness" of the concept. This conversation is framed in a
sustainability and environmental context, which in the face of climate change,
is timely and relevant.

It's particularly poignant coming out of Italy, a culture where they pride
themselves in their passion for design, and form over function, whether it is
furniture, fashion, cars, etc.

~~~
kamakazizuru
not sure what's so poignant about it coming out of Italy. But sure, the
practical benefits are what have been practiced for decades, this is at best a
"hipsterification" of it..

